# Gestaltungsmöglichkeit Eingabemaske



## Biohazard (2. Feb 2010)

Hi,

ich bin am Überlegen, wie ich sinnvoll eine Eingabemaske mit sehr vielen Eingabefeldern
gestalten könnte. Thematisch hängt alles zusammen und sollte inhaltlich möglichst nicht getrennt werden (Sprich auf mehrere Seiten o.ä. verteilt werden). Da die Maske irgendwann Teil einer täglich benutzten Anwendung sein wird, 
muss auch der Eingabeaufwand für den Benutzer im Auge behalten werden...

Zur Gestaltung kommen alle primeFaces und richFaces Komponenten in Frage, allerdings unter Beachtung der erwähnten Einschränkungen...

Hat von euch jemand eine Idee, wie man so etwas elegant darstellen könnte?

Jede Anregung ist mir willkommen


----------



## Grey_M (2. Feb 2010)

Ich finde Tabs immer eine nette Sache um Eingaben aufzuteilen.
Bzw. es gibt in Richfaces ja auch "rich:simpleTogglePanel"


----------



## Biohazard (2. Feb 2010)

Mhh... gefallen würde mir das auch, die Frage ist, ist es praktisch??
Wenn ich diese Toggle Panels implementieren würde, müsste ich die Eingabefelder inhaltlich voneinander trennen. Außerdem würde das bedeuten, dass der Nutzer jedes Mal nach bestimmten Feldern suchen, klicken und ausfüllen müsste und das Ganze für jedes einzelne Panel, das er anklicken muss...


----------

